# That’s A What??? Pen.



## maxman400 (May 25, 2010)

A few weeks back I dropped off three PVC pipe Pens to a construction site and sitting on a table was this hunk of metal (1st photo) when I inquired as to what it was, I was told that it is a hydraulic piston from a pump that had failed. The yard boss told me I could have it if I wanted it. So I have been playing around with some ideas as to what to do with it, then I saw skiprats tool box pen and it all came together for me. :thunder: Every thing about this pen is a first for me,  First closed end, first kitless, first metal (all stainless). First I decided to use stainless nuts and bolts to form the sleeve for the cap and the nib. My friend John (IAP Member desertrat) gave me some stainless rod, and also helped with the threading of the body of the pen with some top of the line taps. All of the metal was turned on my HF metal lath, the body has a 4 degree taper on each end. The nib was first straight cut from a ½”-13 bolt then I did a 6 degree cut then finished with a 10 degree cut. All of the metal has been sanded to 320 then crocus clothed.   The cap weighs 50.7 grams and the pen weighs 80.1 grams, total 130.8 but it feels great in my hand, the cap does not post. I can use the cap as a paper weight while I work with the pen.
  Any Comments or Suggestions welcome, Thanks for looking.
And a big thanks to John for the help.


----------



## DurocShark (May 25, 2010)

That's REALLY cool!


----------



## mredburn (May 25, 2010)

very nicely done, well executed.
Mike


----------



## PaulDoug (May 25, 2010)

Very nice and inventive.


----------



## seamus7227 (May 25, 2010)

THATS INSANE! Good job putting all of it together, great idea!


----------



## thewishman (May 25, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW! Great work!


----------



## johncrane (May 25, 2010)

Id say you've done a fantastic job Max! being all first time, i love the body and a bit iffy with the cap, id say the round ball cap would be a first here too,New design is a good thing so keep them coming.


----------



## CaptG (May 25, 2010)

That is one great pen.  Nice job.


----------



## Jim15 (May 25, 2010)

Great idea and execution.


----------



## Kaspar (May 25, 2010)

Excellent.  The more of these kinds of pens I see, the more I want to start doing some kitless stuff myself.  I'm getting there.  Got a few things to master yet.


----------



## Mark (May 25, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> That's REALLY cool!





seamus7227 said:


> THATS INSANE!





Kaspar said:


> Excellent.



All the above. WOW. Nicely Done..


----------



## altaciii (May 25, 2010)

Beauty ful!!! A great looking pen and what a job with the pics


----------



## ldb2000 (May 25, 2010)

Max ... ya done did good !!! :highfive:


You do realize though , once you start with this stuff it gets harder and harder to go back to kits :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Rick_G (May 25, 2010)

Nice job and great looking pen.  Now take it back and give it to the construction boss and see what other things he can come up with for you to work with.


----------



## CSue (May 25, 2010)

Way COOL!  I love it.  How much does it weigh?


----------



## Pioneerpens (May 25, 2010)

very unique! nicely done!


----------



## LouCee (May 25, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## boxerman (May 25, 2010)

Very nice & cool pen.


----------



## maxman400 (May 25, 2010)

CSue said:


> Way COOL!  I love it.  How much does it weigh?



The pen weighs 80.1 grams and the cap weighs 50.7gm. for a total of 130.8 gm or 4.67 0z.


----------



## Jgrden (May 25, 2010)

Way over my abilities.


----------



## bgibb42 (May 25, 2010)

That's a awesome piece of work!  I'm a little jealous of you guys with metal lathes.


----------



## workinforwood (May 26, 2010)

Looks very cool Max.  What stops the cap from unscrewing the nib sometimes when you remove it?


----------



## PenPal (May 26, 2010)

Well seen , excellent inspiration and faultless execution providing an immaculate pen.

This is what is called application, takes guts and determination creating, thinking, plotting and machining.

I love it.

Peter.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 26, 2010)

unbelievable what some of you members here can do. just make me dream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (May 26, 2010)

Just leave us in the dust............thats striking man!!!!!!!!!! wow!!!


----------



## bitshird (May 26, 2010)

Nice job Max, looks pretty darned cool.


----------



## hewunch (May 26, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## maxman400 (May 26, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Looks very cool Max.  What stops the cap from unscrewing the nib sometimes when you remove it?


Jeff, Friction is what holds it. Since the thread in the body is tapered when the nib is screwed in to the body it locks in tight, it takes more force to remove it than the cap.


----------



## ToddMR (May 26, 2010)

That is pretty slick.  What a cool way to make a pen.  Very good work you have done there.


----------



## lorbay (May 26, 2010)

Way cool, did you thread that on the lathe with dies or with the lathe threading capabilities????. I can't wait to get my new metal lathe out of the crate, I have only had it 2 months. Lol

Lin.


----------



## maxman400 (May 26, 2010)

lorbay said:


> Way cool, did you thread that on the lathe with dies or with the lathe threading capabilities????. I can't wait to get my new metal lathe out of the crate, I have only had it 2 months. Lol
> 
> Lin.


The threaded part on the nib is a stainless 1/2" bolt, and a 1/2" nut turned down to fit in to the cap.


----------



## skiprat (May 26, 2010)

Hey!!! Listen here you!!!  Didn't anyone tell you that I'm the only one that's allowed to make pens from nuts and bolts????:biggrin: Jeesh, the cheek!!!!

Send it to me and I'll forgive you:tongue::biggrin:

Very well done!!! Next goal is to reduce the weight:biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful job.  Congratulations on the design and execution of a fantastic pen!


----------



## maxman400 (May 26, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Hey!!! Listen here you!!!  Didn't anyone tell you that I'm the only one that's allowed to make pens from nuts and bolts????:biggrin: Jeesh, the cheek!!!!
> 
> Send it to me and I'll forgive you:tongue::biggrin:
> 
> Very well done!!! Next goal is to reduce the weight:biggrin:



Skip what can I say, you inspire a lot of people.  And I would Like To Thank all of those that left feed back for all of their support, it's this kind of support that drives us on to the next project.:biggrin: 
I am thinking aluminum.....


----------



## bruce119 (May 27, 2010)

Very nice .... I need to put my metal lathe to work

.


----------



## Rfturner (May 28, 2010)

That is a very unique design it looks great


----------



## johnspensandmore (May 28, 2010)

Excellent! Very unique.


----------



## jbostian (May 28, 2010)

That is an awesome pen.  

Jamie


----------



## creativewriting (May 28, 2010)

Nice.  How was the stainless on your HF lathe.  I just got some SS rod but have heard it's a bear to turn.  A friend gave me a small Titanium rod too, but I think that is a whole different story.

Great work!


----------



## maxman400 (May 28, 2010)

creativewriting said:


> Nice.  How was the stainless on your HF lathe.  I just got some SS rod but have heard it's a bear to turn.  A friend gave me a small Titanium rod too, but I think that is a whole different story.
> 
> Great work!


The lathe did excellent, But I don't have any thing else to compare it to. I also used the carbide tipped cutters from HF with no problems. The only issue I had was trying to tap the body with a HF Tap, I had to turn to John (desertrat) for help :redface: with a high dollar Tap.   I just made sure I took small cuts (lots and lots of small cuts).


----------

